# Tired of your job? ..............



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)




----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Sit back and watch the Fireworks display that is about to take place. 8O


----------



## 95580 (Jun 30, 2005)

Why, thats a disgrace.....

Does seem accurate though.. 
Having worked the last 9 years since leaving school, I'm now trying to claim benefit and its proving to be a right kerfuffle.


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

My wife is returning to work, she's a nurse but doesn't fancy going back into the NHS. 

She's applied for a few jobs with no success, so she went to the local Job Centre. What a joke!

She wanted to talk to an advisor to see what help she could get in applying for jobs and what training was available. She has to make an appointment for an advisor in 2 to 3 weeks time. If she was on benefits this would have been immediate. ??? WTF?
Some of the help she needs is only available to those on benefits, so we have to apply for benefits to get help to get a job? No wonder the state systems are in such a bad way. We don't ant/need the benefit, we just want the oppoertunity for a job. It sounds like a Monty Python sketch.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi 2point


slightly nothing to do with this thread!!!

I was sitting outside a bar thismorning........you know the thing, sunny, hot, watching the World go by, wishing I was back in the UK (Yeh right) and got talking to a chap and his wife..................

She was a nurse (admin/ward sister or something like that). Crap money, crap hours, crap everything........etc etc. No chance and no listen to her requests at work so she left.

Now she lives in Spain.........Got almost her old job back in the UK via nurse bank (whatever that is) for over 3 TIMES what she was getting when in the UK............pre books easyjet (now known as easylife down here) to get cheapo's and flies back to the UK for short periods......I think 12 days a month.............

Good luck.......but it's the same job for 3 times the money that is.... :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O To continue in that vein which is actually connected to the thread. Every job in existence you hear of people complaining that the hour's are too long and the wages to low. They aren't treated well etc. But the people for whom this thread is dedicated also complain about the same things. :roll:


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi JSW


..........................?.............Er What? :? 


I think I have the best job in the world. I love it...........................


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

But surely you would prefer to be retired?

8O Then again. Even the pensioner's complain they are not treated right , get enough pension.................................... :roll: 

 Let me just state my own view of life. I retired through choice in 1996. I have enough pension or income to live the life I want to live. I am far from rich. But neither am I poor. Everybody wants more. But when does it become enough? :lol:


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi JSW


Great..............nice and good luck.........

Me...semi-retired

Site down here in the sun........I lie.......it rained yesterday.......only for an hour and first since March.

Anyway, site here all day........WiFi by my side........

6, maybe 7 or 8 times a year a group of Mhome owners arrive.........at first all grumpy (because they are Mhome owners), but as soon as we hit the ferry to Morocco for a fantastic tour they are all :lol: 

Job done I then I go back to the pool, in the sun, WiFi by my side.....................ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

sounds great! but i would forget the WiFi and cuddle up to some Vino, who wants to talk to a load of sado's stuck in england, when your in the sun. Except perhaps to make us sick.

olley


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Back to the original theme,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Poster showing come to Britain if you don't want to work and get Benefits!

Well that just sums up why alot of people come to the UK, the country just lets it happen ,even paying the court/legal aid costs of some anti UK people who should have been deported years ago.................but prefer to deport innocent people who have jobs and families, are well thought of in their community, contribute to the community and country.........thinking of the Weymouth family but there have been others who have also been hard working and not a drain on the country............. They are easy targets........so get booted out but it takes a lifetime to get rid of the people who don't earn their keep and can only shout out bad things about our country. If we can see this why can't the Government!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I was having a break in our works canteen, I had sat down beside some colleagues who were bemoaning the British summer or lack of it. One was from Greece, one from Portugal, one from Argentina and the other from France.. 
I interrupted and said .. if it's so bad why don't you all @@@@ off back home.. 
I got a stoney silence then the Portugese guy said.. ahh but your country has sooo many benefits Jim and all for free .. Says it all doesn't it :x


----------

